# Navionics Web App



## lukejhoward (Jul 1, 2013)

Anybody use this? I am primarily a creek angler and love to go for smallies but lately (with all of the rain) I have had to resort to bigger water. For me, reservoirs and lakes have always been a bit intimidating because the only "boat" I own is a kayak and I really don't know much about lake fishing to begin with. However, the past couple of weeks have motivated me to learn a bit more about the intricacies of lake fishing so that I can be more well rounded.

Anyways, I have found that a good topography map, a little bit of knowledge about bass habits, and some information on topography map reading goes a long way for developing some confidence to go tackle a lake. Of course, having a depth finder and seeing depth in real time while on the water is huge, but for someone who cannot afford a depth finder, topo maps and some knowledge seem pretty darn good.

Navionics has a free web app that allows access to all sorts of (really good) topography maps. Anyways, just figured I would share this because it seems like really good information for those who can't afford expensive electronics/are new to lake fishing/etc.

Just Google "Navionics Web App" and you should find it!

Tight lines.


----------



## BassFishing123 (Jun 6, 2015)

Ill make sure to check it out! Thanks


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Yes! I love it. Well worth the $10 I paid. Eats battery though. Might want to look into an extendo if you plan on using it heavy. Or some way to recharge batter in the field.

*oh sorry, I thought you were talking about the paid app. I'll have to check out the web app deal. Thanks.


----------



## BassFishing123 (Jun 6, 2015)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Yes! I love it. Well worth the $10 I paid. Eats battery though. Might want to look into an extendo if you plan on using it heavy. Or some way to recharge batter in the field.
> 
> *oh sorry, I thought you were talking about the paid app. I'll have to check out the web app deal. Thanks.


Do you like the paid app? I'm thinking about getting it. What are all the features it has?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

BassFishing123 said:


> Do you like the paid app? I'm thinking about getting it. What are all the features it has?


You can make tracks so I've used it trekking in and out of spots and getting back to them. It also allows you to attach photos to spots so I've taken pics of different lake features during low water conditions and can get back to them now that the water is up. It has the "community layer" as well for all of the fishing hotspots, fish attractors/cribs, underwater features etc. My main fishing map is my Lakemaster map in the Humminbird, but I use navionics for everything else including hunting trips and when I'm on other peoples boats. I've gotten my money out of it for sure!


----------

